
Show HN: Alfred Workflow to switch windows - mandrigin
https://github.com/mandrigin/AlfredSwitchWindows/releases
======
kujua
It is fast, yes. I use 10 spaces and the fact that I can't open a Safari tab
from another space diminishes its usefulness.

Guess you will find a workaround for it. Unfortunately I can't offer a pull
request at the moment.

~~~
mandrigin
I use spaces too, so the workaround is definitely on my to-do list. (That's
why it is in the "Known Issues" section).

------
mandrigin
I made a small and fast Alfred workflow to switch windows and Safari tabs. It
uses native app companion, so it is much faster than similar versions.

Find both the source code (Swift 3) and the binary on GitHub.

